Ask HN: Is Magic Leap just vaporware? - wemdyjreichert
======
lostdog
I call it "struggleware."

Some of their tech is awesome (as confirmed by friends who have tried it), but
they are struggling to solve the final technical issues and get it to market.

------
gvb
It's not technically vaporware, it is more like "Duke Nukem Forever"-ware.

Ref:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_Nukem_Forever](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_Nukem_Forever)

~~~
Holomakerbot
Not even that really. They got series A funding in 2014. Releases this August.
That’s less time than most Rockstar games.

~~~
DmenshunlAnlsis
Yeah, but they’re delivering something so far from what was promised to get
funding, and from the bulk of their patents that DNF is a better comparison.
They promised the world, photonics magic, and they’re delivering a strikingly
sub-par HoloLens.

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Correct. The 2.3B in funding (according to Crunchbase) was for something
completely different.

~~~
Holomakerbot
You may notice that nearly half their funding was gained in the last year,
well after the existence of their current product.

------
Holomakerbot
This is a silly question. It just passed through the FCC and is launching next
week.

~~~
cam3ham
I watched the livestream they did on twitch demoing some of their libraries
and it looked terrible.

The AR mapping looked like what snapchat had a year ago.

------
ChikkaChiChi
The more appropriate question is "Is Magic Leap's Virtual Retinal Display just
vaporware?"

The Magic Leap One does not fulfill the brand promise that garnered the
company all the VC it has. That would make it vaporware.

~~~
Holomakerbot
Lots of confusion over this device, which can be chalked up to all the FUD
spread around about it. Nearly half the 2 billion they got was in the last
year alone. Investors like Google have been there since day one and not left.

~~~
itronitron
I suppose it is possible that the Magic Leap One could be providing cover for
another thing they are working on.

------
dominotw
I threw mine out in garbage couple of yrs ago. Haven't followed up with it
since then.

~~~
twtw
How did you get one a couple of years ago? Are you talking about the same
thing?

~~~
dominotw
Oh sorry. I was talking about leapmotion.

~~~
Sir_Substance
I get the two confused a lot of the time as well. It always seemed like
shocking branding to me.

I guess at this point leapmotion is far enough in the past that it's meager
ripples have basically vanished.

